# Canvas and leather panniers?



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been googling all night and can't seem to find some nice retro looking canvas and leather panniers. Anyone have any leads? (By leather I mean the straps and such)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lord Taipan said:


> I've been googling all night and can't seem to find some nice retro looking canvas and leather panniers. Anyone have any leads? (By leather I mean the straps and such)


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/bags/


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/bags/


Thanks but they don't have what I am looking for, their only canvas pannier looks modern with nylon straps and plastic snap buckles. I wish I could find a pic to show what I am looking for, but basically its like a greenish canvas with brown leather piping and straps. About 1000-1500 ci or so in size


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's a pic of something that would work:








Funny it comes from a guy who made them himself, might tell me something:
www.bicyclinglife.com/HowTo/HeavyDutyRacks.htm


----------



## brecht (Jan 2, 2003)

There is a company called Buckstitch in Wyoming that makes canvas and leather bags for horses. They have also made bike panniers of canvas duck with leather straps for a friend of mine that were just as you describe. You'll need to be able to tell them the exact size and design you want. Google Buckstitch.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Wallbike*

Go to http://www.wallbike.com and look at Berthoud and Carradice (listed along the left side). They also have a ton of other nice things....


----------



## austex (Sep 20, 2004)

Look here, also: http://www.velo-orange.com/bapaandba.html


----------

